# 1st episode of swamp people



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so who all watched the 1st episode.. i'm addicted..


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Made me wanna go gator hunting again


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I just watched it, it's gonna be a pretty good show.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe we'll see a mudinmyblood tshirt on there sometime!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It was awesome! But is it me or is the site acting up at this very moment with a different forum layout? Brenton


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I think I saw some mimb members on there!lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

94blacksnk said:


> It was awesome! But is it me or is the site acting up at this very moment with a different forum layout? Brenton


when you see something like that a screenshot would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

i watched it. they hunt em wayy different in la than we do in bama. over here we gotta get a hook in em with a rod and reel, then a rope around them. then we can shoot them. but only with #4's or smaller. you only get one tag so you better not waiste it on a small one. new state record last week 13.5' 750 pounds.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

them guys throwing the treble hook now that has to be an adrenaline rush


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Reminded me of being back home. Believe it or not, my step dad had relatives that lived out in Lake Verret and Bayou Sorrel area. There are many itmes we used to go Gator hunting, gigging, spot lighting....whatever means possible. Man I really miss it there sometimes. NOT!!!!! JK Miss my friends, Family and of course the cooking.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i figured i would have seen you on tv


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

ha.....I tried to get on "dare", but i guess I didn't "axe" um right....


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

they pulled in a big head that was 13ft the other night


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

sucks, i won't be home in time to alligator hunt.. it ends sept. 30th where i'm from and i get home oct. 1..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

You guys go fishing for aligators? Thats nuts! Do you use a fishing pole too? Hope your useing a steel cable for leader. Then biggest teeth around here is on a Pike


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a friend that will jump on an alligator out of a moving boat . up to a 6 footer .. and yes i have seen this i couldnt make that up if i had too .. he was dropped on his head when he was a baby ..lol


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> You guys go fishing for aligators? Thats nuts! Do you use a fishing pole too? Hope your useing a steel cable for leader. Then biggest teeth around here is on a Pike


good fishing pole and at least 300 # test line.. big piece of chicken.. and a few beers.. it's going to take awhile to get it in...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Does Troy change his clothes or is that his lucky shirt? He hunted Houdini for three days last night and always had on the same drtyTshrt. I like that guy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Watched last night. CRAZY show. I would have made sure I got me a free pair of boots out of takin Italy fishing though, he should have bargained with him.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Watched last night. CRAZY show. I would have made sure I got me a free pair of boots out of takin Italy fishing though, he should have bargained with him.


Most diffently taken his belt from him.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw an episode yesterday, but wasn't sure if it was new... what night do the new ones come on? and what time?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Sunday nights at 10:00 Eastern time.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ok, so the one I saw must have been re-run... it was earlier in the day


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dang !!!!
I missed it again. Do they re-run during the week ?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I was raised in the bayou sorrel, pigeon area. We had a house boat about 45 mins boat ride back in the swamp. What you are seeing is absoloutely real. We would see gators that big all the time not to mention bull frogs the size of a K2 football, and mosquitos the size of hummingbirds. Beautiful place though. 

Guys like Troy and Junior are as good a people as you'll probably ever meet. But if you double cross them your F---KED. They will cut you up and put you in a crawfish trap. People have been shot dead for checking lines and traps that belong to other fishermen down there. Those cats only know one way....and there ain't no negotiating.

I can attest, this is as real a reality show you will see.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Oh troy got one heck of an accent. We need more good ol folks like them.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Oh troy got one heck of an accent. We need more good ol folks like them.


 
that aint no lie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe they will get him to read the cajun night before christmas if the show is still on then


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

whos ready for some swamp people


----------

